# Four Awesome Base Layers to Get You Through Winter



## insquares (Apr 3, 2006)

After years of trying different layers, I've found that merino wool short or long sleeve undershirts work best. They seem to work best with a range of temperatures and wick dampness away from the skin quickly.

I use non-cycling specific merino shirts because that it what I tried first. There are few cycling manufacturers using merino probably because it's not seen as 'technical' clothing.


----------

